# Livery in Horsham area - stuck!  Help appreciated :)



## Pepito (1 March 2013)

We've just moved to a new livery yard in Horsham area, but there is no 24 hour turnout in summer. 

Does anyone know if there is grass livery available anywhere around Horsham, or affordable DIY with 24-hour summer turnout?  I'm finding everywhere else in Horsham either is too expensive, or doesn't do DIY.

Moved to new yard as he was breaking out of the field in the last place and was in danger of getting hurt.  New place is really nice and well run but he's used to being out 24-7 all year, or at least part of it.

I currently share him but his owners want to sell by end of summer if I don't buy him.  I would love to own him, but it'll depend if I can find the right situation for him, as currently I have to ask yard manager to do turnout/bring in a couple of days a week due to my work, so the bill mounts up quite quickly (currently shared with owners). With grass livery or DIY with summer 24 turnout I'd be able to afford to own him completely.  

Can anyone help?  Even if it's somewhere I could put name down for end of summer that would be amazing.


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (1 March 2013)

Welcome to the area. There's a few yards on the edge of Horsham, but I'm not sure what they offer now. There's shepherds field on forest road, cottage stables up near pease pottage, wood side is induvidual paddocks and up to you what you do I think. There was a grass livery advert bouncing around on Friday ad which looked like Horsham way but I never followed it up.


----------



## Pepito (1 March 2013)

Thank you so much, very speedy reply!
I will look them up today, much appreciated


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (1 March 2013)

Check out Sussex horse community on Facebook, there's always livery on there and I think there's a livery page for the area too.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (1 March 2013)

Also look at FaceBook "Livery and Grazing South-East" also run by same people as Sussex Horse Community.


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (1 March 2013)

That's the one, I couldn't remember the name.


----------



## Jo_x (3 March 2013)

Mayes stables in kingsfold used to do DIY/grass, haven't been that way in years so not sure if they still do. Its on Mayes Lane, a stones throw from Sands Farm.


----------



## Pepito (19 March 2013)

Thank you so much everyone - we have managed to find somewhere lovely and are moving in 3 weeks, very excited!
Really appreciate the help
x


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (20 March 2013)

Where did you find in the end?


----------



## Pepito (20 March 2013)

A place in Copsale that a friend recommended - quiet private yard, our two will have their own field which is perfect


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (20 March 2013)

Fab, hope all goes well. There's fab hacking that way.


----------



## embsidney20 (6 May 2013)

Foxdale Farm in Horsham. 24hr turn out over summer. Large fields in 20+ herds. Good hacking etc. School needs work but has jumps put out in winter fields over summer. 120p/m


----------



## charlotteaslett (8 May 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am looking for a Livery Yard in one of the following areas:

Henfield
Cowfold
Partridge Green
Albourne
Southwater
Copsale
Maple Hurst or anywhere close to these areas.

DIY Livery for three ponies &#8211; owe field required as there three old boys. 24/7 turn out in summer time or yard to rent would be prefect???

Please message me if you can help or call me on 07731 828375


----------



## fatponee (8 May 2013)

This advert in local Friday-Ad is sole use 3 box yard in Copsale. http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/horsham/...ables-schools/livery/livery-yard-to-RW310UACK


----------



## charlotteaslett (8 May 2013)

fatponee said:



			This advert in local Friday-Ad is sole use 3 box yard in Copsale. http://www.friday-ad.co.uk/horsham/...ables-schools/livery/livery-yard-to-RW310UACK

Click to expand...

 This yard has already gone :-( Thank you for your help.


----------



## charlotteaslett (8 May 2013)

Grumpy Jewel said:



			Fab, hope all goes well. There's fab hacking that way.
		
Click to expand...

Did you say you had moved to a livery yard in Copsale??


----------



## charlotteaslett (8 May 2013)

Pepito said:



			A place in Copsale that a friend recommended - quiet private yard, our two will have their own field which is perfect 

Click to expand...

Im looking for a yard in the COPSALE area any ideas? 3 Ponies


----------



## Pepito (26 May 2013)

Hi Charlotte,
We're at a small family yard but there are loads in Copsale - keep checking the Friday ad plus also perhaps put something on the Facebook page 'Sussex - livery and grazing' - that's where I advertised.
Good luck finding something - the hacking round Copsale is good and people are really nice.
Nicola x


----------



## Pepito (26 May 2013)

ps sorry for late reply - been out of the country 3 weeks..


----------



## Stephen (22 July 2013)

Hi

I'm looking for DIY livery in the Copsale area for a well-behaved gelding (and well-behaved owner) and just wondered if there are any spaces at the yard you took your two horses to?


----------



## Pepito (22 July 2013)

Stephen said:



			Hi

I'm looking for DIY livery in the Copsale area for a well-behaved gelding (and well-behaved owner) and just wondered if there are any spaces at the yard you took your two horses to?
		
Click to expand...

Hiya Stephen,

Unfortunately not - it only has 6 stables - the lady who leases it has 3, we have 2 and there's 1 other that's taken at the moment. 

Have you tried having a look on Facebook on the 'livery - wanted' page? There are a lots of small private yards in the area and I've seen them pop up from time to time. Also on Sussex Horse Community.

Good luck finding somewhere


----------

